
Code Rush – The Beginnings of Netscape and Mozilla (2000) [video] - adventured
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7FTjhvZ7Y
======
max_likelihood
I really enjoyed this documentary. It's where I learned the term "Zarro
Boogs". At one point jwz (Jamie Zawinski) makes a comment which essentially
foreshadows net neutrality. I was also blown away by Stuart Parmenter
contributing to the code base at age 16!

------
pablasso
If you like this kind of content I heavily recommend Halt and Catch Fire. It's
fiction on the personal computing business of the 80s, online
gaming/communities and the race for search engines and browsers in the 90s .
It makes a lot of nudges to current industry leaders.

~~~
elvinyung
HaCF is one of my favorite shows! It's not very technically accurate, but it's
still really good at portraying the social aspects of being a technological
optimist at the dawn of the age of personal computing and the web.

------
elvinyung
I would also suggest _Dreaming in Code_ by Scott Rosenberg as a kind-of sequel
to this documentary. In the early 2000s, a lot of Netscape people (including a
lot of people depicted here like Michael Toy, but notably not JWZ) joined the
Open Source Applications Foundation, and the book is essentially about their
attempts to build the Chandler information organizer.

~~~
statictype
And more importantly it’s failures. Its a great book and has great commentary
on the state of the industry at that time

